# Stocking a 55



## Wuwuwu54 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi! I am stocking a 55 gallon aquarium. I have a pair of existing julidochromis that will have to go in. This is my scheme so far:
Pair of Julidochromis
6 Yellow Labs
12 to 15 demansoni
Bristlenose Pleco
I think this migh tbe overstocked, I can make it overfiltrated.
(P.S. I know I'm mixing tanganyikan and malawi cichlids, but I do not really care, as long as they are compatable)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Does not matter if you care, you shouldn't mix T&M.T wil be whipped.


----------



## Wuwuwu54 (Aug 8, 2012)

The julies will? They seem pretty tough.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

malawis are larger possibly faster and tougher. There are many interesting tangs. They shouldn't be mixed(they are not in nature).These are among some of the most special(the 3 lakes) fish on earth. I kept tangs. for 5 years.They are great.Juilio some of my favs.They spawned repeatedley(along with brichardi and lelupi) all the time .consider carefully your cares (or concerns) and the fishes. The fish should come first(if you care).


----------



## Wuwuwu54 (Aug 8, 2012)

If I added the julidochromis first and made caves too small for the demasoni and labs, would it work? I looked it up online and people have had success.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

can't say whether 1 approach will work better than other .I have to be honest ;I did have yellow lab in tank with T's.He didn't wreck it or cause major trouble, but was faster,meaner and bigger.Only the T.duboise was tougher.(they were the meanest and constantly chased,nipped and ruled over everyone else). Very possible you could enjoy great success.Not sure fish will feel the same.I got lab before I new better and besides T. Duboise was my greatest regret of tank.(very pretty, but).


----------



## Wuwuwu54 (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyway, Is that an overstocked plan, or not?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll sat you're really close(I'm overstocked,in every tank) but not the best judge of that.I overfilter(massively) and make recommened or greater water changes weekly or x2 weekly.May I suggest syndiodontis type cat.Many interesting varieties and completely compatible with AC.


----------



## Wuwuwu54 (Aug 8, 2012)

I would do weekly wcs. I could make it overfiltered, if I had too.


----------



## Wuwuwu54 (Aug 8, 2012)

This is the filter on now. Amazon.com: Tetra Whisper Power Filter 60, 60-Gallon: Pet Supplies


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

another of the same would help.Otherwise anything(air stones/or powerhead) to create circulation, and help eliminate dead spots should also be used.Despite label ,60 is max for that filter.Look to turn tank over(filter rate)from 6-10 times an hour(thats 330-550 gallons per hour).Air stones /or powerhead don't count towards that.(they're bonus{so to speak})


----------



## Wuwuwu54 (Aug 8, 2012)

Amazon.com: HYDRO-SPONGE FILTER V HS950 (125GAL): Pet Supplies would this do?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

yes. If you don't mind the look.Sponge filters with enough air are very effective.Make sure if/when you rinse sponge out it is done in water you just took out of tank during your water change.Rinsing in "fresh" water will kill or greatly reduce benefical bacteria(bb).I use sponges in my breeder and fry tanks.They are one of the oldest filters going.They are unchanged (since they were introduced)because they work.


----------



## Wuwuwu54 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok great.


----------

